# ACS Assessment - Processing Time Question



## canuk-aussie (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I just joined this forum in hopes of finding answers to some of my questions and eventually sharing any knowledge I had. So far I've tried searching the ACS website and this forum without much luck to find the answer to this one question.

Here goes...

The standard processing time ACS Assessment for Immigration purposes according to the ACS FAQ page, is as follows.

Quote:

> 5. How long does an assessment take?
> 
> The assessment takes approximately twelve (12) weeks from the time of 
> receipt of the application if no further information or clarification is required. 
> Please note when further documentation is requested, the time lost is not 
> considered part of the processing time.
> 
> Note: Cannot provide link due to error during submission of this thread stating "You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an Active Member and have made 4 posts or more."

I would like to know what people's experience has been who were asked to provide additional documents by the ACS such as employer references, because this is what happened to me. It's been a month now since they received my documents (according to the FedEx tracking website) and they still have not sent a response letter. I wonder how long it normally takes before getting a response letter in this case.

Also, I would like to know if in most cases, when the ACS asks for employer references to be certified for letters that were sent in error non-certified, would the response be positive ? To me it doesn't make sense if they return a negative letter if they specifically requested the documents to be certified, but maybe it has happened to people reading this message?

Any information in this regard would help me in understanding how long to wait before asking them to investigate if they lost the papers.

- canuk-aussie


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi canuk

welcome to the forum. dont worry too much, if ACS needs anything, they will ask for it. They do not give negative assessment on basis of a few documents not being certified, they may ask for them again or additional documents if they are not satisfied with what you have sent them. Call them if you have any doubt but they normally take anything between 20 days to 3 months to revert back..


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

*Help required!!!*

Hi All,

My application has moved to Stage 3 asking for more Employment references which describe my roles and responsiblities. I have a few queries in this regard. It would be great if some one responds them..


1. My Company does not provide any detailed roles and responsibilities in the employment proof. What should be done in this case?

2. Is it ok if we provide this details for the current employment. Or should it be provided for all the employments with multiple organisations?

3. My previous company does'nt exist anymore. How do I get my roles and responsibilities detailed to ACS now?


Thanks,
Sunny


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

SunnyK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application has moved to Stage 3 asking for more Employment references which describe my roles and responsiblities. I have a few queries in this regard. It would be great if some one responds them..
> 
> ...


Hi,
I think you have to submit a statutory declaration if you cannot get any documents from your company.


----------



## LISA74 (Jul 9, 2013)

HI everyone 

I am new to this forum. I am waiting for ACS approval and it has been almost 10 weeks of anxious waiting now. I have written to ask if I can provide anything more but they said due to high volume, it can take around 12 weeks.

Also I heard from someone else that due to AU impending elections, this causes the slow down in processing.

I applied for 135112 ICT Project Manager and I have over 8 years of experience.
Hoping to hear if this waiting time is normal...

Thank you for the feedbacks.


----------



## LISA74 (Jul 9, 2013)

LISA74 said:


> HI everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am waiting for ACS approval and it has been almost 10 weeks of anxious waiting now. I have written to ask if I can provide anything more but they said due to high volume, it can take around 12 weeks.
> 
> ...


Oh yes by the way. the online status says "Stage 4 - With Assessor" 
It has been in this stage for 10 weeks now.

Thank you.


----------

